
Will Industrial Automation Truly Take Our Jobs? [Good Read] - badrealam
https://www.technewsinc.com/will-industrial-automation-take-jobs-230508/
======
shahbaby
"A thorough revision of the current education system is the only way to ride
this tide."

Not really convinced by this. Sure education is a bit slow but it's never been
easier to fill in the gaps yourself.

